# Should i get a e16i?



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a e16s, the custom turbo setup is starting to look good!!!
The thing is that now that im almost finished with the turbo project, a friend has a e16i in his hands and he offered it to me. Im sure its going to be quite cheap, but im not sure if its worth it.
What mods should be done on a efi engine?
I guess it will be lot better to swap in a ga16, right?
If thats the case ill keep on going with my current engine until it dies and than ill get a ga16.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you ever need any ga16 parts, i got ya...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You're better off using you're current setup, the TBI setup on that is going to be harder to setup for turbo. You could go GA, I suppose, many here have had success turbocharging the GA.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep
And the bottom end would be the same with an e16i
The ga16 is stronger (249 whp!!)
I am trying to get all necesary parts for a mpfi conversion for my lil beast
Will take a month or two...
I have no urgency right now, I am having lots of fun with my e16st


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Well, you can always swap out the carb and rejet (the new, not stock) carb for more boost. I don't believe you can swap out the injector on the e16i TBI setup to a larger one to compensate for more boost.

Or you can ditch that and convert to MPFI, the manifolds are out there (or make one, like with ITBs, just fabricate it to your needs), and then you can really have fun with the e-series (like the Aussies do).

You still have the issue of electronics, and tuning it. But it has been done.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I plan to get a japan ver ga15/ga16 mpfi engine with all sensors (has knock sensor too), harness and ecu, and simply transplant it all to my beloved e16st (would be e16et)
Its cheaper to get it in a single package


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

No doubt now, im not going to get the e16i.
I know its posible to make the engine mpfi, but i think its easier to buy a ga16 with the stuff.


----------

